# FMC Wayne Chipper Manual [Download]



## NoahJ (Feb 21, 2015)

*FMC Wayne Chipper Operation Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)

http://www.4shared.com/office/1UIa_ctFce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_OPERATION_MA.html
http://www.mediafire.com/view/mj2jx3adypc8ujd/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_OPERATION_MANUAL.pdf​
*FMC Wayne Chipper Parts Manual:* (2 links for redundancy)

http://www.4shared.com/office/KFQoiGMXce/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_PARTS_MANUAL.html
http://www.mediafire.com/view/wfvjhc2e1r6759y/FMC_Wayne_Chipper_PARTS_MANUAL.pdf​
(Manual courtesy of the excellent Arborist JimR.)

The Wayne chipper I have runs off a Chrysler gasoline LA 318 engine. Service instructions for the LA 318 will be found in an old auto manual. Here's a good directory:

http://www.mymopar.com/index.php?pid=109​
The LA 318 appeared in 1967, so I'm referencing the 1972 Plymouth manual (http://www.mymopar.com/downloads/servicemanuals/1972_Plymouth_Chassis_Service_Manual.zip).

This information is the culmination of a very helpful forum thread, here: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/what-is-this-thing-fmc-wayne-chipper.253089/


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for doing this. I get more calls for Wayne manuals then anything else.
The mediafire link you have for the op manual is actually of the parts manual.


----------



## NoahJ (Feb 22, 2015)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Thanks for doing this. I get more calls for Wayne manuals then anything else.
> The mediafire link you have for the op manual is actually of the parts manual.



Great, happy to help! Fixed the links.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 2, 2015)

For blades and bed knives:
http://www.tskgrinding.com/Wayne-FMC-chipper-blade-p/tsk1080.htm


----------



## Deeprooted (Feb 21, 2017)

CalTreeEquip said:


> For blades and bed knives:
> http://www.tskgrinding.com/Wayne-FMC-chipper-blade-p/tsk1080.htm


Does ANYONE know where to get knife bed bolts or oil bath bearings for these old Wayne chippers? Or is there another (more common) brand of chipper that's built the same way I can use in my search? If I can find specs on the bolts I could have some made as a last resort....


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 21, 2017)

You mean the "bed knife bolts"? I don't know about them.
But I'm pretty sure the bearing are not available or if they are would be extremely expensive. I'm sure you can find some replacements though. Just remove one and take it into a bearing shop and see what they can find for you.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 23, 2020)

Here is that parts manual compressed from 42 meg to 1 meg


----------



## Chlamijo2345 (May 8, 2021)

I own one of these chippers. We also own a machine shop and I'm about to make some replacement parts. I am wondering if anyone else is in need for parts n such. I will be making prints for my parts, however am considering to add other replacement parts for these old beasts.


----------



## p61 western (May 16, 2021)

Chlamijo2345 said:


> I own one of these chippers. We also own a machine shop and I'm about to make some replacement parts. I am wondering if anyone else is in need for parts n such. I will be making prints for my parts, however am considering to add other replacement parts for these old beasts.


I own one as well. Curious to see what parts your going to make.


----------

